# secuencia de encendido de leds con demultiplexor, encendido en secuencia de leds co



## edwardjmedina (Jul 2, 2011)

hola a todos foro de electronica. necesito hacer un proyecto con un Demultiplexor. el cual contiene un 555, tres contadores 74ls192, 15 leds ,tres interruptores, un Demultiplexor. el proyecto consiste en que por las salidas del demultiplexor 0 al 3 se enciendan en secuencia los leds, cuando llegue al tercer leds se resetee y vuelva a encenderse 0 al 3, al apretar el primer interruptor se encienda en secuencia del 0 al 3 y la cuarta salida del Demultiplexor con el led se mantega encedido indicando que se esta llevando la secuencia de encendido. claro para que llegue de 0 a 3 hay que hacer un arreglo con compuertas al contador 74LS192, especificamente con el master clear. cuando monto en proteus funciona bien. El problema sucede que cuando monto y conecto al 555 el segundo contador para que cuente 6 al 9, y posteriormente en la salida del demultiplexor me encienda los leds en secuencia 6 al 9 al apretar el segundo interruptor y la salida 10 del del demultiplexor conectada a un led me indique que que se esta haciendo el proceso de encendido en secuencia, no se lleva ha cabo el proceso de encendido en secuencia de 6 al 9. 

cuando quito el segundo contador del 555 y no lo conecto a la entrada del Demultiplexor, el Demultiplexor lleva a cabo el proceso de encendido en secuencia 0 al 3, al apretar el primer interruptor. Necesito que cuando conecte segundo contador se lleve cabo el proceso de encendido en secuencia 0 al 3 de los leds  al apretar el primer interruptor. También cuando apague  el primer interruptor y encienda el segundo interruptor se lleve a cabo el proceso de encendido de los leds en secuencia 6 al 9. Tambien necesito que el demultiplexor por la salida lleve acabo una secuencia de encendido del pin  11 al 14.
estoy adjuntando el diseño en pdf, para que me digan el error que tengo, y ?si tengo que hacerle un arreglo con compuertas a las entradas del Demultiplexor?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 3, 2011)

Hola edwardjmedina

Mejor adjunta el archivo que se genera con tu simulador.
Primero lo debes de comprimir en un archivo ZIP con WINZIP o WINRAR luego adjuntarlo.
Además adjunta una imagen del circuito. Este parece ser requerimiento del Foro.

Si se analiza el circuito que adjuntaste en el PDF probablemente no se encuentre la causa.
Entonces habría que hacer el circuito en el simulador que tu utilizas pero esto toma mucho tiempo. En cambio si adjuntas el archivo DNS solo se carga y se simula.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 3, 2011)

Hola.

Así como estan conectados los LEDS no encienden.
Invierte los LEDS y pon una resistencia de 470 entre el Vcc y el punto de unión de los ánodos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola edwardjmedina

Analiza tu circuito en ISIS de Proteus.

Hay 3 mayores cosas por mejorar:
1- La que te menciona elaficionado en su mensaje #3

2- Las salidas Q de los 72LS192 no se deben conectas como lo has hecho ya que interfieren uno con otro.
Puedes solucionar esto con un IC 74LS241 como se muestra en la imagen adjunta.

3- Fíjate Bien: en las simulaciones funcionan las mezclas de diferentes familias de IC’s.
Tu tienes en tu circuito IC’s LS y HC. Unos Son TTL y los Otros Son CMOS. Tal vez cuando armes tu circuito no funcionará con esas mezclas.

Por qué no utilizas un multiplexor con menos salidas que el 74HC154 ??

Nota:
En lugar del 74LS47 y el Display de 7 segmentos, yo tengo un Display HEXagecimal. Esto me facilita el hacer cualquier circuito que lleve Display de 7 Segmentos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## edwardjmedina (Jul 4, 2011)

gracias por tu ayuda Mr Carlos, tu le  agregaste  octal buffers al circuito, hay otro problema, necesito agregarle otro contador para que en el demultiplexor en la salida se encienda en secuencia 11 al 14 lo leds. Por tal razon utillizo el demultiplexor con esa cantidad de salidas.buffers tiene 8 entradas el que pusiste en el circuito .  que puedo hacer en este caso MrCarlos?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola edwardjmedina

Bueno, para empezar el 74LS192 solo cuenta del 0 al 9. así que se requiere un contador binario natural que cuente desde 0 hasta 15. estos pueden ser el 74LS191 o 74LS193.

Además por no decir todo lo que se requiere del circuito este tema se va haciendo cada vez más grande.
Fíjate, para lo que pretendes sería mejor un solo contador y un comparador de magnitud además, claro, del que llamas demultiplexor y LED’s Etc.

Al contador por medio de las entradas “D” le dices “Desde” donde contar y por las salidas “Q” Hasta donde llegar por medio del 74LS85.

Los cuadritos llamados “Desde”, “Hasta”  son DigiSwitch’s que en sus salidas 4, 3, 2, 1 aparece el código binario natural del número que aparece en la ventanita central.

El número “Desde” debe ser siempre menor que el “Hasta”

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

